# ubereem t shirt design



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

http://neonbarfights.com/shop.html

i did this t shirt design a cpl of days ago and wanted to share it with you guys ...i'm looking to do some more in the future for different fighters. Any suggestions on which fighters?


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Cant get link to work.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

Relavate said:


> Cant get link to work.


should be working now ...sry bout that


----------

